# NH Smoking ban in Parks



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

NH is voting today to restrict smoking in parts of
Public State Parks.
This has gotten very little coverage and was just
made public this AM.
When it is going to stop.................


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

NH? New HAMPSHIRE?!?

The Massachusetts invasion is complete... so sad...

"Live free or die." Bah.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

dajones said:


> NH? New HAMPSHIRE?!?
> 
> The Massachusetts invasion is complete... so sad...
> 
> "Live free or die." Bah.


More like "Dying to Live Free"

Not smoking related yet.... but now the feds want warrantless cellphone search/location.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10451518-38.html
This is now on top of wanting to track cars for "mileage taxes"; NSA filtering and categorizing all web searches to develop a metric on your habits; and Feds wanting warrantless searches of Web users private data; and the FBI pressing ISPs to record what websites their customers visit and keep the logs for two years.

What civil liberties? I suppose we are all now guilty until proven innocent, or at least the feds think we will eventually do something that crosses their path. Iran and China are already going down this path. What does that say about how the .gov views us citizens


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Vote Libertarian...if you value your freedom.



phatmax said:


> More like "Dying to Live Free"
> 
> Not smoking related yet.... but now the feds want warrantless cellphone search/location.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

They are gaining traction everyday and civil liberties will be on the chopping block as well. I have grown sick and tired of our rights being trampled on and taken away all the while Big Brother digs more into our lives with no restraint. Our lives will be much like Nazi Germany where we belong to the State and will subordinate any and all rights to the government. I am making plans to either move to Austrailia or Canada as I am losing confidence in this government to follow what the founding Fathers wrote over 200 years ago. Very sad.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Cigary said:


> They are gaining traction everyday and civil liberties will be on the chopping block as well. I have grown sick and tired of our rights being trampled on and taken away all the while Big Brother digs more into our lives with no restraint. Our lives will be much like Nazi Germany where we belong to the State and will subordinate any and all rights to the government. I am making plans to either move to Austrailia or Canada as I am losing confidence in this government to follow what the founding Fathers wrote over 200 years ago. Very sad.


Hell, in Austrailia they are (not kidding) trying to ban *****graphy that has women with small breasts. The people pushing it claim that it promotes pedophilia. This thing actually has traction in the government and stands a chance of getting through.

Of course, that also insinuates that the husbands of small-breasted women are closet pedophiles and that any suitors that small-breasted women may have are just hiding their urge to chase after children.

While on the surface it is kind of stupid and funny, it shows a mentality of controlling behavior that is disgusting.

Hell, in Kenya, their smoking bans are more draconian then any place here in the US, PLUS if you own anything like an AR15 or M1a or nearly any semi-auto rifle.... it is a HANGING OFFENSE.

The irony is that as technology has made the world become a smaller place, it is given the totalitarian schmucks in the big chairs the ability to coordinate and/or match the sort of insane population controls we are seeing put in place.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

phatmax said:


> Hell, in Austrailia they are (not kidding) trying to ban *****graphy that has women with small breasts. The people pushing it claim that it promotes pedophilia. This thing actually has traction in the government and stands a chance of getting through.
> 
> Of course, that also insinuates that the husbands of small-breasted women are closet pedophiles and that any suitors that small-breasted women may have are just hiding their urge to chase after children.
> 
> ...


Lol,,well "f" me runnin. Is there a place where a brother can just sit down and smoke a cigar without hurting everybodys feelings besides my house or basement? I mean, c'mon,,,,I just want to go outside and enjoy the day with good cigar and not have to put up with some whiney mofo acting like I sucked all the fresh air out of the state or them waving their hand like they are hailing a friggin taxi.:shocked:

I see you are right up the road in Canton,,,whenever the ice age goes away we should meet and have a cigar one day.


----------

